# Crib Dragging bei schlechtem OTP



## skuki (15. Apr 2015)

Hallo, 

ich muss anhand von 10 Ciphertexten einen weiteren entschlüsseln. Verwendet wurde OTP mit einem Fehler. 

Nachdem ich mir die verschiedenen Angriffsmöglichkeiten durchgesehen habe wird es wohl darauf hinauslaufen dass der Decoder immer den gleichen Key verwendet hat. Daher muss ich  Crib Drag anwenden. 

Einer dieser Ciphren sieht so aus:


```
362111020E10155A1328586839093B204443261A361E380D6C2C002E430D0C24022C6374153B1F2248243D58271507321E1565720308056D061E12087127291113761137246F35200A110B211C6B122F152558163A3F225969190C1F4B6669
```

Ich kann dies für zwei kurze Texte anwenden aber wie gehe ich bei 10 Zeilen (in Hex Code) um? 

Als Tipp habe ich folgende Zeile Code bekommen:


```
sprintf("%02X", ord($msg{$i}) ^ ord($key{$i}));
```


Einen Code der zwei hex werte xor zusammenführt habe ich auch schon geschrieben, doch leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie die weiteren Schritte aussehen. 


Würde mich über jegliche Hilfe freuen, Abgabe ist leider schon heute Nacht  :shock:

Vielen Dank!


----------



## AndiE (15. Apr 2015)

Ich verstehe nichts. Was ist OTP mit 1 Fehler? Gibt es auch OTP mit n=2,3 ,4...m Fehlern? Soweit ich das vcerstehe werden N=10 texte a' Länge L mit demselben Schlüssel verschlüselt. Liegen die Texte in einem lesbaren ascii-Code vor? Bis jetzt ist das alles ein Blick in die große Glaskugel


----------

